# RIP baby girl x x x



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys

Found my rabbit Chloe dead the other day. She was only just over one and very healthy from what I knew. She'd been done and had all her needles and had regular vet checks. 

Anyway, mam went in and there she was dead, eyes open and stiff. The way she was lying and stretched out tho was the way she always slept so not sure if its just a natural thing thats happened in her sleep. Just wish I knew???

Picked her up, gave her cuddles and stuff and she went all floppy and soft. Anyway, buried her and will always love and miss her. 
She was a crazy rabbit but the best. RIP baby girl :flrt:









Mammy misses you
Ashleigh x x x


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry for your loss hun...she looked gorgeous x


----------



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey, 

Thanks hun. Just wish I knew why : (


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

so sorry for your loss, it always seems worse when there no explanation for it that leaves u wondering if u did something wrong... but rest assured hun u did right by her


----------



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you x x


----------

